# Best Route Please



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

Can anyone suggest the best route for speed, with minimal payment of tolls, from Dunkirk to Ancona in 5 days please?


----------



## mgdavid (Nov 27, 2014)

I've no idea about tolls but the shortest route is only just over 900 miles so under 200 per day, an absolute doddle.
Brusssels - Luxembourg - Metz - Colmar - Basle - Lucerne - Milan - Bologna - Rimini - Ancona.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I am going to use a well tried route later this year.

Calais –E40 - Dunkerque E42– Lille E42 – Tournai E42 – Mons – Charleroi E42 to Namur, then E411 to – Arlon – Luxembourg City.
Metz but then south on the toll free A31 motorway towards Nancy – E23 Epinal – Bussang E512– Thann E512 then E60, E35 to Basel. Once in Switzerland then, and you have paid your dues 32.50 sf, E35 to Lucerne, St Gotthard road tunnel and Chiasso, crossing the border with Italy there. 

Then ss35 / A52 to Milan and then autopista to Lake Garda or in your case onto the Autopisa south to Ancona. 


Very similar to David.

I think its about 18 euros plus the swiss toll charge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

suda said:


> Can anyone suggest the best route for speed, with minimal payment of tolls, from Dunkirk to Ancona in 5 days please?


If you have a TomTom, you can set it for fastest and to avoid tolls.

Also Michelin do a good router it seems

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/web/Ro...fuel=petrol&fuelCost=1.6&allowance=&corridor=


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can save time OR money!

If you are time restricted then for that distance I would take the most direct and just accept any necessary payment. If you are NOT time restricted (whith five days your are not) take the none peage route and enjoy the journey.

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Daphne,


I think if speed is of importance and bearing in mind the time of year (going in 5 days?) then I would follow robbosps toll free route down to Metz and from there use the tolled A4/E25 down to Strasbourg picking up the toll free A35/E25 down to Basel, then pick up route again as mentioned.


I can list some good potential free/cheap transit stops along the route, if you need them just shout.


Are you off to Greece again?


Pete


----------



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

Thankyou for all contributions. We seem agreed on the basic route. Because of the chosen ferry times, I felt that I might not have left sufficient days to get to Ancona, but 5 will be fine. 
Yes off to Greece again Pete. If Morocco was without the concerns, then that would have been my trip of choice. I feel that there are still places to visit and favourites to return to.
How about this then. Off to India in November for very big birthday!!! Sadly not in a MH. Daf X


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

This time of year go for the tolls as there is no great scenery or weather to enjoy and the weather can be iffy so I always go for the quick route as the tolls you pay balance out on diesel saved and time,cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello all; looked at this with interest, as I'm planning to head across to Croatia in June. The various routes here should be do-able on past experience in 3 full days from Calais to Ancona, I've scouted out a couple of overnights on the route south after an evening arrival in Calais, and it looks like the ferries run overnight, leaving arount 20:00. A couple of questions for those who've done it - is it necessary to book the ferry (would only be one way, we will be going back overland through Croatia / slovenia / Austria / Gerrmany)? I don't want to book and find that a delay or tiredness (!) means we can't make it in the 3 days. also it looks like the ferry has deck space for motorhomes so we would by preference stay in the van rather than paying for berths we don't need; any experience of this? Is it open decks, or in the "bowels" of the ships? The ferry price of around €135 seems ok to avoid that drive across Northern Italy / Slovenia and the long drive sown to Split, especially as we would be driving north that way (via some islands possibly) when heading back.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

bump!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

Sorry never done it but didn't think camping on board was available on that route?

All I can find is reference to some campervan packages with Snav and Jadrolinija ......

http://www.traghettiweb.it/ferries/campingonboard.htm

Sounds like a good trip though.

Pete


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

+1 for the 'Russell Route' via Luxembourg / Basel / Gottard.

All I would say is that the Toll Motorways in Italy are IMHO well worth the price, and many of the service stations have free Black & Grey water dumps. 

Morph


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks pete and morph. 

Yes I'm not too sure about the "Deck" option in those ferries,looks like it means you can sleep out on deck rather than use a motorhome ! 

The link for the specials looks good pete. I've used that route or small variartions on it before, and would use the toll autopistas in Italy, the alternatives are not really viable! 

Although it's doable in 3 days we may stop off somewhere heading across Italy , would be a shame to miss some nice places. 

We'll need swiss roads pass to get through, (over 3500kg) and the 10 day option at SF32.50 is a cheaper option than the vignette for those under the weight! Heading back through Austria would need the go-box, which doesn't seem as much of a problem as when it was first issued. From what I can see, you get one for €5, get it set to the emissions class and then pay retrospectively per km. you don't need to shell out €75 to pre-load it. Euro 4 (my van) looks like €0.19 per km. so if I go back through Swiss rather than Austria I'd only have shelled out €5.

Now to check out Slovenia & Croatia tolls....

It's good looking forward to a big trip again!


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

Mike.

Ive been looking at Ancona to PAtras for another trip. I also tried to " book" a ferry to get the confirmed cost. I have been thwarted throughout, so i think its easier to travel to the port and sort it then. They have printed rates, unlike our ferry companies here. 

The ships run by Superfast have open decks and it seems they are popular for camping onboard. Looking into them the ships on the Adriatic are all quite new, fast and clean. 

Its late / early, so im confusing myself as to weather ive helped in your question.


----------



## suda (Oct 30, 2010)

We booked our Ancona- Patras ferry on line., with early booking and Seniors reduction. Very helpful people and plenty of departure option times.It gets a bit manic at the port booking office but plenty of parking available.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> Euro 4 (my van) looks like €0.19 per km. so if


Mike, the rate for my Euro 3 would be €0.25 but PLUS VAT - I suspect you need to add VAT to your figure(the print is a bit small and offset to right) - check it out to avoid a shock.

Geoff


----------

